# Hydration backpacks overkill?



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Reality is my rides generally are 2-3 hours of hills, trails, switchbacks, moderate downhill..but usually a prescribed route I’m familiar with.

Lately, I just bring a couple of waters bottles (one in the cage) and a small fanny pack. I have a hydration bladder backpack that carries everything just short of the kitchen sink..but just cringe thinking of using that again. Riding with nothing on my back is absolutely exilerating

Do you guys/gals ride light or wear a hydration backpack with all the essentials?

I know if I get flat or chain breaks I’m screwed with a long walk back - but the rewards of riding light seem to outweigh the risk..


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I ride with a 3L pack, which includes a 1.5L hydration bladder, and essentials (food, some tools, phone, etc.). I'm tubeless, so far so good.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ride light.

At this point, I can basically ride all day with an Evoc Hip Pack Pro and the SWAT Box on my SJ Evo.

If I’m only out 1-2 hours, SWAT Box and pockets only. 

I can make pretty much any trailside repair while riding very light with my OneUp pump stored in the SWAT Box, WolfTooth 8 Bit pack pliers and WolfTooth Encase chain break/tire plug tool.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

I found that a Camel Bak was too bulky yet Water Bottles weren't sufficient.
I ended up with a 3L RF Hip Bag (w/1.5L Bladder). For me It's the perfect blend of portability and practicability.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

motleynation said:


> I know if I get flat or chain breaks I’m screwed with a long walk back - but the rewards of riding light seem to outweigh the risk..


As long as you’re not the guy on the group ride with no tools asking to borrow other riders’ gear, go for it. 

I’ve got a saying: “The only thing worse than not bringing your own tools is asking to borrow mine.”


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I would say it all depends on how long I’m riding and how hot it is. Mid summer 2-3 hr ride I can’t get by with just 2 water bottles so I use a 2L hydration pack. Any other time I just carry a hop pack with tools and food and water bottles.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Ive used a CamelBack or equiv. since they came out. Ive no issues with a pack on my back. If im only doing an 1-1/2 hr ride I dont fill the bladder. I do carry my tool kit, spare tire, CO2, minipump, wallet and phone. I prefer drinking out of the tube as opposed to a dirty water bottle. As well, I put luke warm water in the bladder on really cold days, where as a bottle would freeze.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Catmandoo said:


> Ive used a CamelBack or equiv. since they came out. Ive no issues with a pack on my back. If im only doing an 1-1/2 hr ride I dont fill the bladder. I do carry my tool kit, *spare tire*, CO2, minipump, wallet and phone. I prefer drinking out of the tube as opposed to a dirty water bottle. As well, I put luke warm water in the bladder on really cold days, where as a bottle would freeze.


How often are you having catastrophic tire failures that you carry a spare tire with you?


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Summer days the pack gets hot & sweaty but it's easy to grab stay hydrated & I like not having to grab a dusty bottle out of the cage.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

OldMike said:


> I found that a Camel Bak was too bulky yet Water Bottles weren't sufficient.
> I ended up with a 3L RF Hip Bag (w/1.5L Bladder). For me It's the perfect blend of portability and practicability.


I’m in the market for a new hyd pack. Gonna look at hip packs. Is this your first hip pack, and do u like it better than a shoulder pack?


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

I’m a sweaty bastard. I live in a hot, dry place. I’m also a “be (overly) prepared“ type. I prefer a hydration pack for all but the shortest rides.

I recently purchased an Osprey Syncro 12 (my sixth Osprey pack) and appreciate the 2.5 liter bladder and well ventilated harness. It holds the essentials - bacon strips w/applicator, compact first aid kit, multi tool, pump, etc. - and water without being especially bulky.



https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/syncro-12-SYNCRO12.html


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tallboy723 said:


> I’m in the market for a new hyd pack. Gonna look at hip packs. Is this your first hip pack, and do u like it better than a shoulder pack?


The Evoc Hip Pack Pro is worth checking out as well.

Can carry up to 2 water bottles, can take a hydration bladder, great organization, and is super comfortable.









EVOC Hip Pack 3L - No Bladder


Air Flow Contact System offers perfect back ventilation Separate and quick-access tool compartment Material: N 210D Ripstop HD, 3D Air Mesh Volume: 3L Size: 28 x 18 x 8cm (11 x 7.1 x 3.1”) Weight: 350g (0.8lbs)




thelostco.com





Edit: this was the pack that officially killed off any chance of wearing a backpack style pack ever again for me.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

FrankS29 said:


> How often are you having catastrophic tire failures that you carry a spare tire with you?


Habit from tube days. I suspect Its easier to me to pop a tube in then try to locate and fix a hole in a tubeless tire. Its not like I can practice getting a worm in in my basement, where as I've been fixing tube tire flats for 30 years, so I carry a tube just in case. Note that in 3 years on tubeless mt. bikes Ive yet to have a flat so I could likely leave the tube at home.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> The Evoc Hip Pack Pro is worth checking out as well.
> 
> Can carry up to 2 water bottles, can take a hydration bladder, great organization, and is super comfortable.
> 
> ...


It’s one of the packs that immediately pops up when searching hip packs thanks. I currently have an older camel pack with 3L bladder. But for local trails, I don’t need that much. But I do drink a lot and would rather have too much than not enough water. Storage only needs to be a minimum. I carry just enough small tooling but way less than I did back in the day.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Get a 1up pump and edc tool, strap a tube to your frame. Go light and be prepared.


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> How often are you having catastrophic tire failures that you carry a spare tire with you?


LOL..me..none..its walking then..but I have decided to carry a bunch of CO2's and just pump up on the way back to car..


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Tallboy723 said:


> It’s one of the packs that immediately pops up when searching hip packs thanks. I currently have an older camel pack with 3L bladder. But for local trails, I don’t need that much. But I do drink a lot and would rather have too much than not enough water. Storage only needs to be a minimum. I carry just enough small tooling but way less than I did back in the day.


I have an old hip bag with suspenders..and believe it or not..this thing is so comfortable now..the suspenders also keep up the pack..as I noticed after awhile hip packs tend to start sagging and riding on my butt..I would even recommend adding suspenders..suspenders are legit.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

motleynation said:


> I have an old hip bag with suspenders..and believe it or not..this thing is so comfortable now..the suspenders also keep up the pack..as I noticed after awhile hip packs tend to start sagging and riding on my butt..I would even recommend adding suspenders..suspenders are legit.


Yep sagging seems to be the main complaint about hip packs. They fall down. Hip packs need to work with jersey makers and have a strap on the back side to hold them up. Like a fight strap on a hockey jersey.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have ridden for years with a camelback HAWG (Holds A lot of Water and Gear), with a 3L bladder. And I’m a warm sweaty/thirsty person, and in the summer I’m totally often drinking the whole thing, especially on longer rides.

However just this summer I started experimenting with bottles, as I was starting to do some really short rides after putting the kids to bed, and carrying 3L of water on a 45min ride seemed excessive.

So now I’ve got a Hot Laps 2L, which Carrie’s two bottles. And that plus the one on the frame means I can do some decent length rides without needing the backpack.

the real benefit for me is not having to deal with cleaning the bladder out all the time, or worrying that I forgot to clean it and having it be all moldy or something. With bottles I can just throw them in the dishwasher. Much easier for the day to day sorts of rides.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

ocnLogan said:


> I have ridden for years with a camelback HAWG (Holds A lot of Water and Gear), with a 3L bladder. And I’m a warm sweaty/thirsty person, and in the summer I’m totally often drinking the whole thing, especially on longer rides.
> 
> However just this summer I started experimenting with bottles, as I was starting to do some really short rides after putting the kids to bed, and carrying 3L of water on a 45min ride seemed excessive.
> 
> ...


I store a lifestraw filter in my SWAT Box now.

If I’m riding a trail with decent water access, I can just use the one bottle in my frame and use the filter to refill as needed.









LifeStraw Peak Series Collapsible Squeeze 650 ml Bottle with Filter


Backcountry versatility for trail running, through hiking and limited space adventures! Protects against bacteria, parasites, microplastics, silt, sand, and cloudiness Ultra-compact, our reconfigured filter is tiny but mighty with a super packable kit that doesn’t sacrifice weight or space...




lifestraw.com


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Depends on the time of year. During the summer I use a Henty Enduro w/ 3L bladder. Once the temps drop in fall I switch over to a regular old water w/ cage. I definitely prefer not have stuff on my back.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I still use a Camelbak. I like to take a quick sip or two while moving and don't trust taking a hand off the bar long enough to finagle a bottle in and out of a cage. In the summer, I do carry a bottle along with electrolytes to drink when I stop for a rest. It gets filthy so I use a Podium Dirt Series Camelbak bottle. 

I rode my gravel bike yesterday with a bottle. I stopped a couple of times for a break and each time, I'd start riding again and feel like I was forgetting something and then realize it was because I didn't have my Camelbak.


----------



## midbikecrisis (Nov 23, 2021)

Anyone try keeping a bladder in a small frame bag? Been thinking of what I want to do next summer and wondering why this isn’t a more popular option.

edit: I guess a lot of bikes don’t have much space in the front triangle left over after the shock and a single bottle… but that bottle’s not always a great use of space. Anyone forgo a bottle completely and try to fill out the triangle, get like 3x the water, maybe?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Tallboy723 said:


> I’m in the market for a new hyd pack. Gonna look at hip packs. Is this your first hip pack, and do u like it better than a shoulder pack?


Ya, First Hip Pack. No need for me to go back to anything larger as my rides are 1.5 - 2 hrs. It will hold tools, Etc but I have sufficient storage in the SWAT Box.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Something to consider, even a hip pack, gives you options like the ability to put in an in-reach or PLB, some tools, etc. Even if you aren't bringing "first aid" stuff, you can more than often improvise with a bit of stuff like this, with the straps and other parts. I made a bandage out of my extra packable jacket on a ride during summer when I cut a tendon on a rock...


----------



## Slowanimalswin (Apr 25, 2021)

I use a Hip pack on most every ride. In the summer it has extra water and snacks. In the winter, goggles, gloves and layers.

Always with me:
pump w/ edc tool, tire plugs (usually on the frame, sometimes in the pack if it's especially sloppy)
In the pack: spare der. Hanger, small knife, mini lighter, emergency snacks.
I use a High Above lookout with two bottle pockets, so up to 3 bottle capacity including the frame if needed. I don't miss the backpack, but I also live in the NW where I can usually fill bottles out of streams on the massive loops. If I was in the desert I'd probably need to figure something else out. But you can ride light and still be prepared for _most_ mechanicals.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Riding in Texas when it's over 100°F every day for 1/4 of the year, with high humidity that requires gills to breathe when it gets worse after dark. I'll chug down 3L of water, plus a 18oz bottle full of hydration mix in 2–3 hours. I drink a ton of extra water and salty beverages when I finish to keep up. 3L of water is a bare minimum to stay out if the ER.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

I've always had a 3L hydratiion backpack with crap in it. Never have I thought it was overkill. Even now in December I barely drink any, I still ride topped off. Especially now that my dog always goes riding with me, I carry her water too. Before summer, I'll get a bottle cage and big water bottle to supplement my limited water supply. I drink like a fish. I love me some agua


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I use an Osprey Manta 36 with a 3L bladder. I can also fit two bottles in the rear pocket and have a third with a recovery drink on the bike. I like that the pack sits off my back for airflow, the magnet hose retainer, even if it does attract black sand, and the rainfly which is a lifesaver.


----------



## 67King (Apr 16, 2020)

Can't imagine rides that long without a hydration pack. For that matter, food, as well. If it is more than an hour, I need more than a bottle, unless it is cool. And I can't ride hard much more than an hour without fuel (I have done longer, open water swims, where I have electrolytes every 30 minutes, with gel type food every hour). And it is usually pretty warm.

If I'm after a fast, hard ride, and want to set out light, I'll go when the weather is cool, and just have the one bottle.....but I'm talking ~9MPH average over 10 miles. It is usually quite humid, and not hot here.  Not like Houston, which sounds like mack_turtle's stomping grounds, but not far from it. Have a stem mounted EDC with general tools that is always there. Unless I'm deliberately riding light, I keep a tube strapped around my seatpost, and CO2 in a pocket.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

A two hour ride, i can go with two 750ml bottles In the summer. The winter, I can stretch one bottle For the same ride, which isn’t necessarily a good thing. But, I usually start out my rides hydrated.

I do have both a camelback hydration pack as well as an Osprey hydration pack. I like both, but find it easier for cleaning purposes to use bottles rather than the bladders. But, at some point, if I’m on a longer ride in the summer, the camelback 3L will be great to have plus a bottle.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

All of my tools are stashed on the bike. I have only one water bottle cage and that’s usually enough for up to two hours. If I expect to be out longer then I might take along a water purification tablet like backpackers use and refill from a stream.
If I’m in an unfamiliar trail network then I might take a hydration pack.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Short rides I can do one bottle and nothing on my person, maybe refill at the car between laps. Longer rides I reach for the 1.5L bladder hip pack, even longer rides I’ll reach for the 3L bladder backpack with built in back protector. Also works well if I need to bring a trail saw or tools.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

midbikecrisis said:


> Anyone try keeping a bladder in a small frame bag?


I spent hours looking for some way to carry water in a frame bag and gave up.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Water bottles
1) Have to reach down to get to them, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
2) Have to reach down to put them away, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
3) Have to ride with one hand to drink, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
4) They can fallout on a rough trail.
5) Look ugly and makes cleaning bike harder, have to clean around cage.

Hydration pack
1) Holds more water on longer ride
2) Can adjust water amount for lighter weight on shorter rides. 
3) Very easy to get to quickly/safely and you can ride and drink safely with both hands on the bars
4) Provides back protection incase of a crash
5) Holds things
A light weight hydration pack with one or two bottles worth of water beats bottles hands down.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

True, but the list is a bit incomplete. You forgot a lot of pros for the bottles, and a lot of cons for the hydro pack. Some of each for both actually. 

Water Bottles:
Get dirty easily during rides (mud/dust/etc)
Can carry multiple different fluids (water in one, electrolytes in another, etc). 
Easy to clean
Easy to dry 
Easy to refill. 
If one fails you have another water container. 


Hydration packs:
Refilling cumbersome
Prone to mildew/mold if careless with storage or after rides (I have a buddy who sometimes doesn’t clean his out for over a week between rides, it’s gross). 
difficult to clean if it gets moldy/mildew inside (extreme corners of the bladder, and hose especially).
Difficult to fully dry bladder, hose, and mouthpiece/bite valve to prevent mold/mildew/funk. 
If it fails you may not have another container.

I’m not really for or against either. They both have their places imo. Short rides I use bottles as they are easy to clean/deal with, and I don’t need more water than 1-3bottles. Summer time and longer rides I do hydro pack, and a bottle on the frame. I mix and match for whatever works best for the situation.

And, I have had a hydro pack bladder fail on me mid ride (commuting). The bladder split, and soaked my back, and the contents of my bag. It was a CamelBak 3L bladder that was a few years old.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

This time of the year I can do a 2-3hr ride with a 600ml bottle. 

My go-to route has two scenarios 1) I ride from home through the city then the the univercity park to reach the first climbing trail and 2) I drive to the start of the climbing trail. 

In case 1 the 600ml bottle is fine, but I still take the backpack to carry an extra layer, tools, a minipump & tube and a compact first aid kit. The majority of the weight is the water in the bladder, so without it the backback is not that bad. I need to have the repair essentials with me as I will still have to ride back home in the case of a mechanical. The extra layer and first aid kit would be useful in the case of injury or chang in weather.

In the 2nd scenario I can ride with no backpack and just the waterbottle on the bike and phone, keys, wallet and a mini tool in my pockets. Should anything happen the car is just a hike away. 

There's no doubt riding without anything on your back feels mush better, esp. on techy stuff. On the other hand, the backpack with waterbladder offers some back protection that I have appreciated a few times so far.


----------



## diverge (Sep 22, 2021)

I bought a cheap 3L bladder 15L hydration backpack
from Amazon recently and it’s awesome. Has 2 hip pockets that I can keep any small items, electrolyte packs, chapstick, multi tool in those without having to slide it off.

Holds everything I need and it’s so small that I really don’t notice it while riding. Snug and light so no bouncing.

I can’t think of any reason not to ride with it now.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Very happy with my packless setup for 1-2 hour rides:

OneUp threadless carrier with multi tool, tyre plugs and jabber in the head tube.
OneUp EDC pump with 2x CO2 cartridges.
800ml Fidlock bottle (really easy to reach down and grab it while riding)

Still overkill for most short rides, but the beauty of the OneUp stuff is it all stays on the bike, pack or not, so I never forget it. If someone needs to borrow a multi-tool it's right there in my headset and takes no effort.

For longer rides I have an Osprey Syncro 20. It's a big pack but it's suspended off my back so it doesn't get hot. Enough room for a 3L bladder, a jacket or hoodie, spare gloves and socks, first aid kit, as much food as I need and a set of lights. The extra weight is a small price to pay for staying hydrated, nourished, warm and safe. 

In warmer temps I need about 1L of water per hour. In the winter maybe half that. For a typical 4-5 hour all mountain ride in spring/summer I try to work in a pit stop somewhere where I can get a drink or refill my pack. There's a point where you're carrying so much extra weight that you need to drink more and it all becomes pointless.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I bring a Hydro flask with ice water to drink at the trailhead immediately before and after the ride, so I don’t need to carry as much during the ride.

Also, I don’t mind pausing to take a drink during the ride. I don’t need to keep pedaling no matter what, so there’s no safety issue with reaching down to grab the bottle.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Longtime Camelbak MULE user here, tried the hip pack thing last year and bought a Dakine Hot Laps pack that has 2 water bottle holders. Space wise it was perfect and held all that I need it to, including a small medical kit, tire plug kit, tire levers, essential tools and my small selection of spare parts. (shift/dropper cable, spare RD hanger, chain quick links, etc.)

I brought 1 water bottle on my cage and put 2 in the pack and the thing wanted to bounce around like nobody's business and felt like every time I hit a bump somebody was grabbing the back of my belt and pulling me backwards. And when I cinched it down so it stopped bouncing it felt like it was too tight. 

I haven't given it another shot yet but something tells me that if I only needed one extra water bottle things would have been better. Until then I'm back with the Camelbak. YMMV


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I rarely go with more than just a single large bottle anymore, even in the scorching hot OK summers. That said, our trail systems are laid out so that it is easy to stop by the car by making minor adjustments to the route if needed. I keep a gallon of icewater in the car in an insulated flask, so I guess that is kind of cheating.lol. I have an osprey raptor that I do keep for longer rides where I don't completely know the water situation however. I run the EDC system, so all the tools I would normally need are on the bike. I used a hydration pack for years. Ive got a 20year old Camelbak that just hangs there. Straps are worn out. Keepers as well, but can't bear to get rid of it. I'm not a big drinker on the trail, especially this time of the year. 3 hour ride (which included some chatting at the jump lines) and only drank about half the bottle. I make sure I hydrate well pre and post however.


----------



## Austin-nc (Apr 18, 2018)

I use to always wear a hydration pack but once I got a bike with a water bottle mount I dont carry one unless its a big 4-5 ride in the middle of summer, I get so annoyed having it flopping and pushing on my shoulders. 
Most 1-1.5 hour rides I carry the big 23oz purists bottle then for a bit longer rides ill do that plus a bottle in a Dakine hip pack. Tried a Evoc bag with a bladder and it was way to heavy for my small ass to keep from sagging, my wife uses it now but even she gets annoyed with it. If I used a pack more often id probably try one of the USWE bags with their strap system seems very secure.

Ive had a one up tool for a like 3 years and I really dont know how everyone doesnt have one, im constantly using it on my bike or friends bikes for just little trailside stuff or adjustments. I recently went to the non threaded lite one as I had the big one and never really used the chain breaker/spoke wrench or little compartment. Just switch the tool between bikes even the DH bike has a carrier on it.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Riding in Texas when it's over 100°F every day for 1/4 of the year, with high humidity that requires gills to breathe when it gets worse after dark. I'll chug down 3L of water, plus a 18oz bottle full of hydration mix in 2–3 hours. I drink a ton of extra water and salty beverages when I finish to keep up. 3L of water is a bare minimum to stay out if the ER.


In CenTex, also, and I used to run a very similar strategy with the 3L bladder. I pay super close attention to humidity and have almost no regard for actual temp. I'd bias towards 105* with 35% humidity every day of the year rather than 95* with 80% humidity. I find evaporative cooling to be at least as important as fluid intake during the activity. As such, summer morning rides in CenTex are a no go for me, and on higher humidity afternoons I stay away from humid creek bottoms and slow trails that don't allow you to generate wind speed (looking at you BCGB). 

My strategy over the past few years has been to overhydrate all day when expecting activity...getting at least a full 32oz on board right before engaging. With a 750 ml bottle, that will allow me to get in 2-2.5 hrs and 2k feet of elevation before getting back to my truck. The strategy allows me to move faster and stay cooler than when I was strapped with a full on ruck suck, haha. 

Anywho....that was way too much about me, and was supposed to be more about wargaming heat indices to fine to your load. I find that I can live pretty comfortably in the light orange range up to the 105/106 index with this strategy (210lb heavy sweater). I do know some folks that are not heavy sweaters that struggle in the light orange range and are much more reliant on fluid intake for cooling rather than evaporative cooling. .


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, I've tried all of those strategies above. they don't work for my body. I just don't ride in the summer any more. it's really depressing, but I can't seem to find any way to GTFO of here.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I've almost always used a hydration pack. On a couple of quick lunchtime rides I've gone without the pack, and it is nice to not have that weight on my back, so I have considered putting my spares and tools on the bike and carry a water bottle. However, I don't like drinking from a bottle on mtb rides. It gets dirty and it's harder to drink while riding technical terrain. I also have 3 mtbs (a hardtail, a FS, and an eMTB), so I'd have to get tools and spares for each one. With a pack I always have everything I need.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> yeah, I've tried all of those strategies above. they don't work for my body. I just don't ride in the summer any more. it's really depressing, but I can't seem to find any way to GTFO of here.


yup. super depressing. on several occasions I have been so drenched with sweat that it literally drips out of my shoes just like if I had crossed a stream on foot. and now that we have our best riding weather we are constrained by time change and early nightfall.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

motleynation said:


> Reality is my rides generally are 2-3 hours of hills, trails, switchbacks, moderate downhill..but usually a prescribed route I’m familiar with.
> 
> Lately, I just bring a couple of waters bottles (one in the cage) and a small fanny pack. I have a hydration bladder backpack that carries everything just short of the kitchen sink..but just cringe thinking of using that again. Riding with nothing on my back is absolutely exilerating
> 
> ...


I rode without a pack for years, but then a new bike with only one cage and no room for a frame bag forced me back to the pack. Mostly, I ride with nothing but tools and food in the pack, but do add a canteen/flask of water for longer rides. The plastic bladders are bad news. Leaching crap into your water, messing with your hormones, and a great breeding ground for all sorts of bacteria. I switched to stainless years ago, and have no plans to go back to plastic.


.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

I used to carry just about everything in a Camelback HAWG...I was the guy who always had the tool, spare tubes, other spare parts. But I have pared down my load, still carry enough to get by and always plenty of water (medical condition leaves me always a little dehydrated). But I have a smaller and lighter Camelback now and not nearly as much spare parts.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

Catmandoo said:


> Habit from tube days. I suspect Its easier to me to pop a tube in then try to locate and fix a hole in a tubeless tire. Its not like I can practice getting a worm in in my basement, where as I've been fixing tube tire flats for 30 years, so I carry a tube just in case. Note that in 3 years on tubeless mt. bikes Ive yet to have a flat so I could likely leave the tube at home.


I carry a 29" tube too haha.

Ever been on a ride that for some reason you said to yourself: "I don't need to bring a tube at this trail, it's super smooth" ? Then 1.5 hours later, 7 miles from the truck you get a flat.

lol lmao

ETA: long time camelback user - have smaller and larger ones for shorter or longer/hotter rides.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Different strokes for different folks.... Me personally, i use an osprey Raptor 14. I like having everything in one spot and not having things stuffed into various “storage” areas or strapped to the bike. I also carry tools, first aid (which I find amazing that nobody carries), Toilet paper 😊 (Spend enough time in the woods and it will happen) Snacks, Wind breaker, pump, emergency blanket, lighter, phone, now that I am riding at night my helmet battery pack and emergency spare light.



I don’t get the “ew my back get sweaty” comments. Its mountain biking, my entire being gets sweaty……


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

I end up using both. I have a Fanny pack with a 2.5L bladder that i mostly used when warm and Osprey Raptor 14 bladd backpack with a 3L bladder when cold. Osprey can carry everything I need and is essential when cold to stash my jacket/layers with the changing temperature.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I rarely ride with a hydration pack. Frame holds two water bottles and I normally design my longer backcountry routes for a refill or store stop, if possible. If it's an all day ride without water stops I will bring it though.

I really don't like how hot you can get with a hydration pack and they're uncomfortable.

With all the pockets on my shirts and bib shorts I don't really need additional room for gear, but it's nice to have on long days.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Still rocking a CamelBak NV. Yeah it's bulky but it's a whole lot easier to carry what I need. All the water I could drink, pumps, tools, spare link, tire guage, food... Sure I could use a water bottle but meh. As long as the waist belt is tight for the downs it's all good.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

In2falling said:


> Water bottles
> 1) Have to reach down to get to them, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> 2) Have to reach down to put them away, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> 3) Have to ride with one hand to drink, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> 4) They can fallout on a rough trail.


This is the biggest problem I've had trying to race with water bottles. If the race pace is slow and spread out like long endurance, it's not so bad, or for road races where you get to the back of the peloton. Otherwise, you get really limited opportunities to reach down and grab a bottle when pushing at 100% and it's rough. It's a lot easier to get a hose to your mouth and suck in a few mouth-fulls, IME.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

motleynation said:


> I know if I get flat or chain breaks I’m screwed with a long walk back - but the rewards of riding light seem to outweigh the risk..


Seems like bikes are more reliable than they used to be? 

I like to ride light also, but have a bigger pack for longer days where the walk back would be particularly egregious. If the ride has easy bail out points, it's a lot easier to go light. If you are on a trail where the hike out will be 5+ miles, carrying a tube and a chain brake tool makes a lot more sense. 

There are a fair number of options now which ride on your hips and have enough space for a spare tube and a few tools.


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

As others have mentioned, hydrating and snacking just before a ride means carrying less during the ride. In addition to what’s in my pack, I keep a small Yeti cooler in the car with water, recovery drink and snacks. I drink and snack at the trailhead and have food and water on hand for the end of the ride (or hike or climb) by which point, I’ve usually slurped my reservoir dry.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an osprey and now a USWE, both hold 3l bladders. The vast majority of my rides are in the 1.5-2 hour range and for those, even in the summer, I just bring a bottle. In the summer, I prehydrate and also have water in the truck for when I get back to it. Longer rides, require more water, food, and more crap.. so a pack goes along.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Jayem said:


> This is the biggest problem I've had trying to race with water bottles. If the race pace is slow and spread out like long endurance, it's not so bad, or for road races where you get to the back of the peloton. Otherwise, you get really limited opportunities to reach down and grab a bottle when pushing at 100% and it's rough. It's a lot easier to get a hose to your mouth and suck in a few mouth-fulls, IME.


When I'm scouting the course I will also look for places to drink.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

OldN00b said:


> As others have mentioned, hydrating and snacking just before a ride means carrying less during the ride. In addition to what’s in my pack, I keep a small Yeti cooler in the car with water, recovery drink and snacks for the end if the ride (or hike or climb) by which point, I’ve usually slurped my reservoir dry.


This is my approach as well. If I'm not close to home I'll bring a cooler so I can leave my dinner in it. If it's anything else I'll just bring my vacuum sealed bottle, which keeps water cold even in the middle of summer.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ogre said:


> Seems like bikes are more reliable than they used to be?
> 
> I like to ride light also, but have a bigger pack for longer days where the walk back would be particularly egregious. If the ride has easy bail out points, it's a lot easier to go light. If you are on a trail where the hike out will be 5+ miles, carrying a tube and a chain brake tool makes a lot more sense.
> 
> There are a fair number of options now which ride on your hips and have enough space for a spare tube and a few tools.


I think there is also some confusion going on here that riding light also means riding unprepared. 

There are several options on the market to ride fully prepared and not need a pack hanging off of you at all. 

OneUp EDC, either stem options or the pump system, is popular to carry all the tools you need and flat repair. 

I personally prefer the Wolf Tooth tools as I find them A LOT easier to actually use. I can basically take apart, and rebuild, an entire bike with the 8 Bit Pack Pliers and Encase chainbreak/tire plug tools. They are light weight and easily slip right into a pocket. Depending on the bike, my OneUp pump either attaches off the side of my bottle cage, or under the cage suspended in the SWAT Box with a 3d printed clamp that attaches to the SWAT door. If you really want to, you can also toss some C02's into the OneUp. 

My SJ Evo has the SWAT Box, my Ripley has the Pork Chop frame bag... 

At this point, I would have to be going on an all day adventure where I would need to be bringing along a lot of food to even consider a backpack again. Even then, I would probably go to stupid lengths to avoid a backpack.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

FrankS29 said:


> I think there is also some confusion going on here that riding light also means riding unprepared.
> 
> There are several options on the market to ride fully prepared and not need a pack hanging off of you at all.
> 
> ...


I have 3 different bikes I ride fairly regularly and a single speed I ride a bit less lately. I have not invested in handlebar tools/ SWAT kits for each of them. If I feel like I need tools on a ride, I bring my one small pack and call it good. 

Maybe *you* are confused. The OP specifically mentioned the possibility of walking back so I'm pretty sure I'm on the same page they are.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

He said "with all the essentials". I can cut and resize a chain with my EDC and get home, it's got bacon strips and a boot in it, along with zip ties.. That covers most of the issues I've had.


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

For all day rides with no chance of water resupply I like a frame bag with a 3 liter Platypus bladder - no plastic flavor added. And maybe a PET plastic water bottle or stainless Kleenkanteen. I have found a couple artesian springs near Mt. Hood, but that's not fair to the poor souls who don't have delicious flavorless cold spring water on a hot day, no filter required. But I would filter rivers and creeks if not downstream from civilization.
Easiest solution by far is the hydration pack with your choice of essentials. If you have ever been delirious and getting chills from the heat, you will do whatever it takes to not let that happen again.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ogre said:


> I have 3 different bikes I ride fairly regularly and a single speed I ride a bit less lately. I have not invested in handlebar tools/ SWAT kits for each of them. If I feel like I need tools on a ride, I bring my one small pack and call it good.
> 
> Maybe *you* are confused. The OP specifically mentioned the possibility of walking back so I'm pretty sure I'm on the same page they are.


Use the EDC pump, put a pump holder under every bottle cage…

One pump, one set of tools, can easily be swapped from bike to bike, to bike…


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

You gotta have enough water for the ride and some margin.

For typical local rides (1-1.5 hours) I carry a single 1L water bottle.

For longer rides or “travel” rides in unfamiliar places, I use the water bottle and a 2.5L back pack with repair items and pads.

I have been eyeing a 1.5L hip pack, just to get that weight lower on my back.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

motleynation said:


> Reality is my rides generally are 2-3 hours of hills, trails, switchbacks, moderate downhill..but usually a prescribed route I’m familiar with.
> 
> Lately, I just bring a couple of waters bottles (one in the cage) and a small fanny pack. I have a hydration bladder backpack that carries everything just short of the kitchen sink..but just cringe thinking of using that again. Riding with nothing on my back is absolutely exilerating
> 
> ...


I used to always ride with a 3L CamelBak, but got tired of:

cleaning it,
sweaty back,
bouncing around in the rough.
Switched to using 1 to 3 26oz (.74 L) bottles:

one in the bottle cage,
others in SWAT bib pockets,
and a small frame bag that covers flats, chain breaks, basic first aid, and other basics.
As said before, there are trade offs to the bottles, but for me, outside of a race, they seem worth it:

Carrying 2 26 oz bottles in the bib pockets is a little awkward, but if I am out for a ride long enough to need that much water, I am usually through the first bottle before I hit anything gnarly, so once I can swap the remaining full bottle to the tall middle bib pocket it is very stable.
they do get dirty 🤷‍♂️
I pretty much have to stop to drink if I have a ff helmet on, so I usually just drink while clmbing, in which case the ff helmet is often off
I thought about the hip packs before I got the bib, but I didn't want to roll the dice on the reported sag and bounce, even with the high end stuff like the evoc pros.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

My only issue with water bottle is that wouldn’t ice melt really quick and you have warm water to drink? I guess for short rides inside an hour, it wouldn’t be an issue. 
I always add ice to my CB bladder because I love cold water to drink on my rides.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Tallboy723 said:


> My only issue with water bottle is that wouldn’t ice melt really quick and you have warm water to drink? I guess for short rides inside an hour, it wouldn’t be an issue.
> I always add ice to my CB bladder because I love cold water to drink on my rides.


Insulated bottles, it still melts but stays cooler. 

Also, too cold a drink on too hot a day can be... problematic.


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

I’ve found that the temperature of the water doesn’t really matter when you’re hot, sweaty and thirsty.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

OldMike said:


> I found that a Camel Bak was too bulky yet Water Bottles weren't sufficient.
> I ended up with a 3L RF Hip Bag (w/1.5L Bladder). For me It's the perfect blend of portability and practicability.


This sounds silly but having a hose on the right side only is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

dysfunction said:


> Insulated bottles, it still melts but stays cooler.
> 
> Also, too cold a drink on too hot a day can be... problematic.


Ahhh yes. Insulated bottles. Lol. Here I’m thinking of a random plastic bottle of the old school days. Man I need to look into them further. Haha.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

I was previously using the Camelbak Chase Bike Vest, but have recently switched to the Chase 8 Vest by them. Why? Well....

I carry my spare tube along with plug kit, zip ties, a wad of duct tape, and tire levers in my SWAT box. There's also a pump attached to the bottle cage. This is on my Epic Evo, same setup will be on my SJ Evo. So, I need more carrying capacity for my other (IMO) necessities. 

My previous pack was 1.5L, and I wanted 2L. Not much different than most, I carry my multi tool, gels, and key fob. Less common, I have a pocket knife, small Streamlight pen light (I night ride), vacuum sealed light jacket (pancake flat), mylar blanket; since I'm a trauma RN, I also carry a vacuum sealed bleeding control kit, and some handy drugs to have on the trail. The Chase Bike Vest was just too tight with all that stuff, so I decided to upgrade for that reason and the additional hydration capacity.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

In2falling said:


> Water bottles
> 1) Have to reach down to get to them, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> 2) Have to reach down to put them away, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> 3) Have to ride with one hand to drink, really hard on a rough trail and dangerous
> ...


I used to think that bottles were at risk of falling out too. The last couple years of bike park riding and Moab trips have shown me they are absolutely not the case. If laps at Silver Mountain and multiple runs down Porcupine Rim with wide open brakes didn’t shed a bottle, I’m not worrying about it anymore. Maybe it comes down to having the right cage. 

I rarely drink while I’m riding - I’m not a XC racer, so I drink when I stop. I was a long time advocate for packs, but for anything under 2 hours I’d rather have a hip pack and a bottle in a cage. I save the backpack for longer rides.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've only lost a bottle when the cage broke, or well fidlocks dropped like nobodies business for me. A stainless or ti cage, and no issues.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

dysfunction said:


> I've only lost a bottle when the cage broke, or well fidlocks dropped like nobodies business for me. A stainless or ti cage, and no issues.


Welp what cages are recommended? Thanks.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Tallboy723 said:


> Welp what cages are recommended? Thanks.


haven't had a problem with the specialized side loader cage (z cage?) in plastic, but if you aren't tight on space, there are probably other good options.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

b rock said:


> haven't had a problem with the specialized side loader cage (z cage?) in plastic, but if you aren't tight on space, there are probably other good options.


So I put on a Lezyne side cage on my Turner for my son. Holds the bottle pretty well but no idea how well it will hold up to increased riding. Right now my son doesn’t ride hard enough to budge the bottle.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tallboy723 said:


> So I put on a Lezyne side cage on my Turner for my son. Holds the bottle pretty well but no idea how well it will hold up to increased riding. Right now my son doesn’t ride hard enough to budge the bottle.


The Lezyne side loading cages have been on pretty much all of my bikes for a few years.

Never dropped a bottle, even on HT’s.

My SJ Evo came with their side loading cage and it has also been great.


----------



## huckinberryfinn (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a 3l Camelbak that sees the most use on long summer rides - combined with 1.4l from 2 24oz bottles on the bike, I can still burn through 4.4l on a hot weekend ride. Most rides I skip the pack and carry 1.4l on the bike and keep CO2, multi-tool, and patch kit in a shorts or jacket pocket.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

b rock said:


> haven't had a problem with the specialized side loader cage (z cage?) in plastic, but if you aren't tight on space, there are probably other good options.


That’s what I have.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I tried putting things on the bike the 'modern' way, but to me it's just as flawed as carrying a pack, just in different ways.

I either run out of water when it's hot, or run out of places to put things when it's cold, or forget things when I'm moving between bikes, or spend way too much time moving items between my hydration pack or frame bag. Then, there's the weather - I don't want to mess with tiny little fidgety EDC tools in the snow, so everything's big and chunky so I can work with numb hands.

I have one small nylon mesh bag for my road bike tools that gets thrown into a saddle bag or backpack. Then, I have my mountain biking hydration pack that carries everything that I can just 'pick up and ride' whenever. That simplicity is much more worth it to me than a little more back sweat.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

99% of my rides are from home so I can get by with a couple of bottles on the bike as I know where all the available water is. Also, everything I need to fix a flat or make a small repair fits inside a pouch that I throw in a jersey pocket. 
As much as I love riding without a pack, I will wear one on epic adventures away from home.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

schnee said:


> I tried putting things on the bike the 'modern' way, but to me it's just as flawed as carrying a pack, just in different ways.
> 
> I either run out of water when it's hot, or run out of places to put things when it's cold, or forget things when I'm moving between bikes, or spend way too much time moving items between my hydration pack or frame bag. Then, there's the weather - I don't want to mess with tiny little fidgety EDC tools in the snow, so everything's big and chunky so I can work with numb hands.
> 
> I have one small nylon mesh bag for my road bike tools that gets thrown into a saddle bag or backpack. Then, I have my mountain biking hydration pack that carries everything that I can just 'pick up and ride' whenever. That simplicity is much more worth it to me than a little more back sweat.


Perfectly stated!!!


----------



## JEMColorado (Aug 24, 2021)

The Camelback "revolution ", if you want to call it that, was that you didn't have to stop and take a drink, so you would, at least theoretically, drink more often. I found it to be the case, and I don't "session " or send it, so I don't mind having a backpack for a multi tool, pump, tube (I've had a few tires sliced open on sharp rocks) and occasionally a jacket or vest. Better to have it and not need it.


----------



## Peachypupp (6 mo ago)

One thing I like about my Camelback is the more or less hands free approach to hydration by simply grabbing the hose and hydrating. It also gives me a place to put my cell phone so I can track my rides with Strava because as we all know… if it’s not on Strava it didn’t happen 🤪


----------



## 1lawnman (Oct 3, 2013)

As far as a water bladder cleaning and funk growing in it I’ll tell you what I do. I actually read this tip on here somewhere so no credit to me. We have a small chest freezer at home and after every ride I dump all the way out and blow through the hose to clear it and put right in the freezer. Nothing will grow inside of it etc. when time to use again hot water over the fill flap to make pliable again and add water go ride. Doing this for years


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

"I tried putting things on the bike the 'modern' way"

Isn't that the 80s way?
Agree with everything you said.
I need the 3L for AZ summer, with as much as I can drink before and after and an extra bottle or two with hydro magic and to pour over my head. The rest of the time I just like to have everything ready to go. I'm the type that will always be forgetting or losing something, it's much better to always just have the same kit. 
I tried wearing a simple waist pack and water bottles for shorter rides, but it got too complicated for me, and I realized I really hate things around my waist while I'm riding. I even keep the backpack belt as loose as possible.
I have landed on the backpack, so it works for that too.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

1lawnman said:


> As far as a water bladder cleaning and funk growing in it I’ll tell you what I do. I actually read this tip on here somewhere so no credit to me. We have a small chest freezer at home and after every ride I dump all the way out and blow through the hose to clear it and put right in the freezer. Nothing will grow inside of it etc. when time to use again hot water over the fill flap to make pliable again and add water go ride. Doing this for years


Basically what I do. Then every couple weeks I run a denture cleaning tablet through it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

It depends very much on where you live. When I lived in Colorado and would bike in the mountains, the high altitude dry air would suck the moisture out of you so a large reservoir was essential and I would ride with a 3L bladder. 

Now I live in Wisconsin and it's a rarity when I need two water bottles. Often I only carry one and some rides I don't even drink that. Temperature plays into this but also the level of exertion being less and the humidity being higher not suck the moisture from you.

I have some nice packs that allow me to carry a lot but since moving states I never use them now.


----------



## Peachypupp (6 mo ago)

I like the freezer idea… will try that !


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

I’ve tried all various hydration methods over the years: fanny packs, water bottles and traditional hydration backpacks. They all have pros and cons.

Fanny packs are generally quite space limited. If you go for a larger one to pack more stuff, they tend to bounce too much for my liking.

Water bottles - this is all I use when road cycling, but for MTB’ing, the bottles get full of dirt. If your riding involves riding through farms (or creeks contaminated by farming) water bottles get easily splattered by the tires. The dust residue of cow manure on your bottle cap may easily transmit E-Coli, Salmonella and/or parasites. Maybe the only way to make water bottles work for mountain biking is using bottles with cap protectors and stopping every time to remove the protector to drink water before continuing - i.e., no hydration on the go. I, personally, avoid water bottles on my mountain bikes at all costs.

Hydration backpacks - unless you have really bad back problems, this has proven to be for me the most secure and bounce-proof method. It can be filled up with 1L for short rides or as much as 3L on long rides. If you put a lot of ice in the bladder on hot days and the “cold sweat” from the hydration pack helps staying a little cooler. The mouthpiece is high up away from nasty trail stuff. Easy hydration on the go is a big winner for me.


----------



## diverge (Sep 22, 2021)

To those with moldy camelbak bladders; Are you filling them with anything other than water?

I’ve never had any of my camelbaks mold before. I’ve used them constantly for nearly a decade and have gone months doing nothing more than dumping and refilling.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

diverge said:


> To those with moldy camelbak bladders; Are you filling them with anything other than water?
> 
> I’ve never had any of my camelbaks mold before. I’ve used them constantly for nearly a decade and have gone months doing nothing more than dumping and refilling.


Nothing other than water, or water/ice technically.

And I've never had mold growing like I know some people have. But... if I left mine for a week or two with water in it, it was definitely noticeable how much more mildew/funk/something was making the water taste different and slimy.

If I let it get like that, it was always more of a chore to get them back to normal again, just as they are harder to clean.

But yes, if I was good at dumping water at the end of a ride, and leaving them open/dripping for drying, then I am good to go. It's if I forget that things get screwy.


----------

